# shifter hoods for older 8 speed sti levers?



## scale (Mar 23, 2008)

where can a guy get replacement shimano hoods for the older shimano 105 sti levers? My black ones are toast and i need a new set. There have been so many revisions of the sti i want to make sure i get the right thing. These are probably mid 90s and look to be very common.

Thanks


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Your local bike shop can order them for you.

You will need the model number from the shifter, something along the lines of 5500 will be embossed on the shifter under the hood.


----------

